# Billy is my 8 month old staffie



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

Billy is my 8 month old Staffie, I bought him for my girlfriend when he was 12 weeks old. When he started to grow we have noticed Billy is quite tall for a staff but he is such a lovely dog to own. I was wondering if anybody on here would be able to tell me what Billy actually is, I know he's not a 100% Staffie but what is he?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't see a picture


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

No pictures loading too here in my end... don't tease us like that please!


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

How do I go about uploading my photos of him on here? Would someone please help me?


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Ooooo he's gorgeous that's wot he is lol


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

aw bless him he looks lovely, he does look a bit mastiff or boxer to me though


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you, he is lovely. Every where I go people stop me and ask me about him. The other night though I was walking him on the beach when a spanial came running over and Billy went with it to play. They were running and jumping around together and the owner of the spanial asked me if he was a pit bull. I just said no. Wasnt sure what to say really.


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

OOOHHH He is gorgeous. He is just like my Ted who is now 5 1/2 months old. 
Ted is a staffie too but not a small chunky one. He is going to be quite tall like your little fella. It doesn't really matter - staffie or staffie cross - we just loves them :thumbup:


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow Teddy looks a lovely dog. Did you ask who you got him from if they knew what had been crossed before him? I feel like Billy's mother and father could easily been staffie's, but I know the mother was tall so somewhere down the line his mother has somthing else in her. But I dont know what. People have told me Billy has Lab in him but I just cant see it.


----------



## CandySwap (Sep 3, 2010)

Cracking looking dog and I would suggest StaffieXBoxer.

If the breed had a name I might want one.


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

We got Teddy from a rescue. He was one of 5 pups handed in as an unsold litter. We were informed by the rescue he was staffie, but I couldn't care less what breed he is. He is a little smasher and we love him very much!


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you heard of these companies that do dog dna testing. They send you a swab and you send it back and they can see what dogs are in your dogs dna. I am going to try this in a couple of weeks to see what Billy is and what his history is. What is good about this is that you can see where they get there behavier from and if you know whats bred in to them it might make it to train your dog.


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

He looks like he does have staff qualities, the mix could be Lab or boxer, he is gorg though :thumbup:


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are more photos of Billy. He's going to be 1 on the 12th of December and already he's looking more staffy. In this next year I think he will grow wider and Ive heard his head will start to go wider once he's about 18 months.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

In the last two photos I think he looks a bit like a lab, his face does anyway, mines a Lab cross and it looks a bit like him when looking at him from the front, except mines nose is longer and his face isn't as wide ;P


----------



## tom-titch (Sep 2, 2010)

No there is no Lab in Billy, I have got photos of his parents and there parents. His Dad is a big black Irish Staff, all black but quite tall. His mum was well Ill show you photos of his mum.

and I got photos of her mum and dad too.

Billys mum





































and these are her mum and dad, Billy grandparents lol. Zorro and pups.


----------



## chandler (May 9, 2010)

cracking looking dogs great pics


----------



## harrysmum03 (Nov 5, 2010)

absolutely beautiful doggies, i have an 11 week old staffie x mastiff and love her to bits she's great.


----------

